# security log



## Bunyan (Feb 20, 2012)

Will someone, please, explain me what do these records of IPFW mean?

```
Feb 21 00:45:55 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 90.184.197.55:54068 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:45:56 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 90.184.197.55:54068 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:46:13 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 79.7.234.180:55351 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:46:17 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 24.207.67.38:12309 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:46:23 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 71.225.137.210:57842 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:46:23 fbsd kernel: ipfw: limit 5 reached on entry 27500
Feb 21 00:50:54 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 77.91.60.12:60650 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:51:07 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 70.67.241.237:38039 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:51:08 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 71.56.114.244:33205 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:51:10 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 70.67.241.237:38039 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:51:20 fbsd kernel: ipfw: 27500 Deny UDP 76.107.248.194:30565 192.168.1.100:23197 in via fxp0
Feb 21 00:51:20 fbsd kernel: ipfw: limit 5 reached on entry 27500
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 21, 2012)

A lot of people are desperately trying to connect to your port 23197. Most likely it's P2P traffic.


----------



## Bunyan (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, that's p2p traffic, but why does the firewall block that port?
It is not in the rules.
Even if I stop the firewall, the download speed does not increase.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2012)

This blocking usually happens when a torrent is done seeding and is taken 'off the market'. The torrent client will then simply deny incoming requests to share data, which looks like denied connections. When one of my torrents is done seeding I will see these denied connections for quite a while, until the tracker takes me out of the seeder list.


----------

